# I'm leaving treatment & feel bereaved



## gailgegirl

Deleted by original poster


----------



## Amy76

Sending you hugs xxx


----------



## CrazyHorse

You will be in our thoughts.


----------



## Guest

Lots of love to you and thank you, you're a lovely person xxx


----------



## Caprily

I have read many of your posts over the months I have been in FF and you have always come across well and helped so many people with your wise words.
I genuinely wish you all the very best for you and your lovely sounding hubby.
Xxx


----------



## Hopefulshell

you and your dh deserve so much happiness after all you've been through. There will be lots of ladies reading your heartfelt post and admiring you for making such a difficult decision. I certainly do. Take care and hoping the road ahead is a peaceful and happy one for you both.

X


----------



## bundles

GG my darling   there are no words I can find       
Xxx


----------



## Artypants

So sad to read this


----------



## Molly99

Sending you the hugest   for your choice, it is the hardest one in the world to make.  Your love for your husband just rolls out of your beautifully written post.

I hope that you find happiness lovely and that you find yourself again xxx


----------



## katehe

Beautiful post x


----------



## Greyhoundgal

GG - what beautiful words you have managed to write at such a sad turning point   I have no words at all except to thank you for how wonderful you have been on these boards - always giving strength and support to those who need it even when you've been at low points yourself  

It is clear you and your husband have a wonderful relationship and a deep and abiding love for each other which is even more special when you consider all you've been through together   I hope that this love you share will carry you through these dark times and to the other side to a place where you can find a new happiness.

Grey xxxx


----------



## EssieJean

GG, my lovely FF friend..tears roll down my face for you , truly devastated for you   FF just won't be the same without you  . You've given me and so many ladies magnificent support over the years, and at times when yourself have suffered great loss.  It takes such strength to walk away as you do and I feel your pain. You know where I'm at at the moment, I felt every word you wrote, and only hope that I am able to compile a post so eloquent, beautiful and dignified as you have when/or if the time comes. 

Wherever your life path takes you both, know that you're such a beautiful person GG, I know you could only attract a beautiful life for you and your lovely hubby   

I hope that true happiness and contentment finds you both soon  

Essie xx


----------



## Louisej29

Oh I am so so sad to read this and feel devastated for you. You've been a great support to so many in these boards and full of knowledge. I hope that life will bring you and your husband the happy times that you  so deserve. 

Lots of love xxx


----------



## Offthewall

GG - no matter what you've been through, you always take time to offer advice and words of wisdom to fellow FF's.

You're a courageous, wonderful and kind lady. You will be truly missed on here. 

Keep strong.

Lots of love,

Sharon xxx


----------



## chamois

Nicola, so beautifully written.  Those difficult words you have chosen to express yourself.  I have no words that will bring you comfort only knowledge that many of us on here grieve also for your losses.  You have sent me wonderful messages of support even when things have been tough for yourself.
You are a wonderful generous person with you're friendship and compassion and I truly wish that it had a different ending.  
An inspiration, sending you hugs.
Allison x


----------



## pixie1230

That's very well written. You will be missed here. Thank you for all the help you've given me when I was in my darkest days. 
It's not going to be easy, but only time knows when you will heal from all the heartaches. 
I know there's always a reason for everything... Wish we know already why this happened?
My heart is breaking when I read this thread  
I just wish you happiness and goodluck to your next journey in life.


----------



## EssieJean

Bless you both    
Marie xx


----------



## Louisej29

Oh bless you.  Wishing you happiness peace and contentment going forward.  Lots of love xx


----------



## CrazyHorse

So glad to hear about your plans for the future.  You and your DH are strong people with a strong relationship, and I'm sure you are going to have a beautiful life together. 

We look forward to you dipping back in from time to time and chatting a bit, it's always delightful to hear from you! Don't be a stranger!


----------



## Handstitchedmum

I'm proud of you Gailgegirl, for making this transition. Eventually the grief becomes less and you realise more and more that your happiness is not dependent on the desire to have children. Family becomes redefined. And you become even more beautiful and precious for having learned all of this.   You will get there.


----------

